# Nice day for Pomps!



## jms11208 (Jun 10, 2012)

Got 5 on fishbites at Henderson beach today. Bites were scattered between about 8 and 1 this afternoon.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go ! I had a feeling that it was going to be a good pomp day today. Especially since I couldn't go.


----------



## Bigbrown (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice job....but just fish bites, no shrimp? Pink or orange? Congrats on a great day....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jms11208 (Jun 10, 2012)

Bigbrown said:


> Nice job....but just fish bites, no shrimp? Pink or orange? Congrats on a great day....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No shrimp at all, just orange fish bites and a red bead. My brother was 10 yds to my left and two other folks were maybe 50 yds to my right and neither caught a fish. Just got lucky when I picked my spot I guess.


----------

